# NCAA basketball tournament starts this week



## moviequeen1 (Mar 12, 2018)

The annual NCAA basketball tournament starts this week.The #1 seeds are:
East-Villanova
South-Virgina
Midwest-Kansas
West-Xavier
My favorite team,North Carolina,is the defending champion. The games will be on CBS,TBS,TruTV Sue


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 12, 2018)

I like NC too, but Va. beat them in the ACC tournament.
It is impossible to choose a winner.  I've tried for years, and have never won, because some team way down in the mix will come to the forefront.

Choosing the color of the uniforms is just as good an any to pick a winner.  
Our local newspaper has a contest every year, and every year I pick losers, so who knows maybe I'll place names on a large sheet and throw darts at it, because every other method has failed me.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Last night,I was watching part of hometown college team,Univ. of Buffalo played #4 ranked,Arizona. UB was leading by 2 points at half time.I was happy to learn this morning they pulled out a major upset by beating Arizona 89-62. They play Kentucky tomorrow afternoon,'Go Bulls' Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 19, 2018)

My favorite team and defending champion,Univ of North Carolina got creamed yesterday afternoon by Texas and A&M. Their next game is against Michigan that should be good.
I'll be rooting for Syracuse to beat Duke,never liked the Blue Devils Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 26, 2018)

The 4 teams that have made it to the semi finals of  the NCAA basketball tournament will play this Sat,March 31st in San Antonio,Texas. The final will be played Mon,April 2nd
They are : Loyola-Chicago vs. Michigan, Villanova vs. Kansas
I'm pulling for Loyola-Chicago to beat Kansas in the final Sue


----------

